
Strange Russian Spacecraft Shadowing U.S. Spy Satellite - davedx
https://time.com/5779315/russian-spacecraft-spy-satellite-space-force/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207683)

Other sources for the story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204838)
: thedailybeast.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200881)
: Extended Twitter discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22229130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22229130)
: interstellarspecies.blogspot.com

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209705)
: theverge.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22196710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22196710)
: twitter.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22287833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22287833)
: technologyreview.com

------
simonblack
_at times creeping within 100 miles of it._

OMG! Within 100 miles! Oh the humanity!

Wake me up when it gets to within ONE mile.

